# Looks like Summit County is poised to get the shaft again



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

While SW CO is supposed to get dumped on, forecasters are backpedaling as hard as they can about their predictions for the central mountains. Yesterday, they were calling for 8-16 inches by tonight. Now there is supposed to be no significant accumulation today with a 60% chance of snow tomorrow with 1-4" expected with another 60% chance of snow on Sunday, but no accumulations listed.

Usually when they start backpedaling like this, you can expect to get nothing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2010)

Definitely not the case.... Getting hit pretty hard!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

nah you def got the shaft .. 8 feet in mammoth in the last week, 2 feet in vegas this weekend, 6 feet in tahoe wyoming and 3-5 in slc .. colorado got squat compared to that


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was up at Breck today. I'd say they got about 6" or so of new fresh. It was a really nice day. The conditions were brutal - blowing light snow, single digit temps, and windy as hell - which kept the crowds down. Got in a lot of really good runs.

Traffic coming back was pure hell. The drive from Breck to Evergreen is normally an hour tops. It took over 3 hours today.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Go the back way over Hoosier pass next time it'll save you the headache of the tunnel.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I should've just went over Loveland Pass. The traffic stopped just past the Silverthorne exit. They were shutting down the tunnel for 20 minute intervals to ease traffic on the other side. It cleared up at Georgetown. If I would've just taken the pass, it would've saved me at least an hour and 45 minutes. 

I live in north Evergreen. That drive across Hoosier Pass and down 285 takes me nearly 2 hours on a good day. Plus, I hate that fucking drive.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Loveland Pass was closed. So probably not...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I am headed back out there this weekend. What's the weather supposed to be doing?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

We got some mid week storms that are supposed to roll through. Right now it doesn't look like they are going to do much. That can change dramatically though...


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

I am going to wolf and silverton this weekend. Might actually get a day or two of real riding in during this season!


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

any good news for next week? I will be there wednesday through sunday.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There have been some decent days to be had at Breck recently, but nothing extraordinary. Extraordinary for this season though.

I'd love to get down to Wolf this season, but I'll probably end up going to Telluride instead.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> any good news for next week? I will be there wednesday through sunday.


Doesn't look like it in the forecast right now.


----------



## djsaad1 (Nov 7, 2008)

linvillegorge said:


> Doesn't look like it in the forecast right now.


Well...I guess I will just have to deal with what is there. Hopefully Tahoe will still have good snow when I am there mid February. These are my two last trips for the year, hoping for the best.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

djsaad1 said:


> Well...I guess I will just have to deal with what is there. Hopefully Tahoe will still have good snow when I am there mid February. These are my two last trips for the year, hoping for the best.


You'll probably have a great time. Those of us who are fortunate to be able to ride a lot have just been spoiled by the last few years.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah. You'll still have a blast. Breck has gotten some snow the last few days and conditions are pretty decent.


----------

